# Garden Tilling



## Sawyer Rob (May 26, 2014)

With the beautiful weather we have been having, I finally decided I better get started on my gardens! Lots of folks are planting now, but I never rush into it, as I just have NO desire to be the first with garden veggies.

I have three garden spots and i tilled all of them, but i'll just show you my back garden this time. Every fall, after last harvest, I put a LOT of composted cow poop on this garden and as it's a "raised garden", i like to reshape every spring, by narrowing it back up!

I've tried many different ways to do this, but this year i decided to break out my big gun! and use my dozer! lol It's a bit of "over kill", but it sure got the job done FAST! I angled the blade and just went slow, pushing the sides in...

So, here is the left side,







and the right side,






And, an over all view,






Now it's time to climb up on top with the little Kubota and do some tilling!






It's much steeper and higher than it looks in the picts.,






AND, once up there it does a GREAT job,






I always goes "side ways" on the east end, as it's wider there and also i added some sand there to grow a few potatoes in that end,






And here's another over all pict., with it all shaped the way that i like it!






SO, the Yukon Golds are planted, and it's ready for the other plants i'll be putting there S   N!

SR


----------



## chucker (May 26, 2014)

nice job of dozing with the blade! "BUT" don't the steep sides and ends allow the water to run off excessively fast and rut the mound??


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 26, 2014)

For the most part, this garden is pure compost, you can push your hand right into it, deep and all the water it needs, goes down quite quickly. I don't have any water problems at all, as with compost this deep, there is no run off...

SR


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 27, 2014)

Fortunately all my beds this year have finally gotten to the point I can flip them over easily and quickly with a shovel...since my Troy Bilt Jr. blew it's Tecumseh motor last year and I haven't replaced it yet. 15 years ago I had to use a big, burly rented tiller just to break stuff up into something workable.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 27, 2014)

I could flip mine with a shovel too, but it would take a long time and be a LOT of work, as big as they are. Well, as big as two of them are, the middle garden is a small spot that I only put a few plants... I'm down sizing again this year, as gardens are just too much work! lol

SR


----------



## tbow388 (May 27, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## dgburner (May 28, 2014)

I have vague memories of top soil from my time on the east coast and it looks like you have it in spades. Where I'm at in KY I have added manure periodically and the clay just seems to swallow it and my garden tuns to brick at the first sign of drought. Enjoy and happy harvest.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 28, 2014)

Hi dg,

If you have a lot of clay, till in some "sand" along with LOT'S compost and it will help your clay a lot...

I like to mulch HEAVY with grass clippings, or hay,






then till it down in the fall... The more I can pile on, the better I like it!

SR


----------

